# Well done Discover, Cannock - A Rock and a hard place.



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

Reference my previous post - Apache 700 SE- Unfit for Purpose?.

I made my way to Discover, Cannock for 10.45am today, having phoned ahead to warn them of my visit and the reasons behind it.

Paul Collins was polite and helpful on the phone, said he would arrange for the head of service (Steve) to go over the vehicle with me, and then for me to meet with John Lee (Head of after sales) to discuss how I wanted to proceed.

On arrival this is exactly what happened. Steve looked over the vehicle with me, making detailed notes of all my concerns, listening attentively to exactly what I said and exactly what I saw as being the resolution. He didn't once query what I had to say, If I said something would need replacing that was what was written down, and he explained how that would be achieved.

After 30 minutes or so with Steve, he showed me into the office to meet John Lee. Once again, it was a case of "whatever it takes to make you the customer happy is what we will try to do". I discussed with both Steve and John the possibility of rejecting the vehicle - a possibility which they at no time questioned - but as we talked I found myself between a rock and a hard place. If I reject the vehicle, what assurance do i have that the next one from Autotrail will be any better? Our previous model was excellent in most respects, but if I got another "Friday afternoon" model like this one I'd be no further forward.

After a lengthy discussion with John, all based around "you're the customer - just say what you want and we'll do everything possible to sort it" I decided to have the service staff at Discover, Cannock, repair or replace all the items to my specification. To my mind, this should assure that I'll get back a vehicle which has had the individual care and attention they should all receive before leaving the factory.

Obviously it's going to take a little while to get it completely sorted, but based on the service I've received from all at Discover so far, I have more confidence in this outcome than relying on Autotrail at the moment.

So, well done and thankyou to all at Discover, Cannock for your help today, especially Steve and John.

I'll keep you updated on how things progress, but under the circumstances, so far so good.

Timotei.

P.S. when everything was sorted, I was about to phone for my "taxi" home (my fiancee, J9) when John said "don't bother her - we'll run you home!". Now it's only 35 miles, and I'm sure that some would say that's exactly what should happen, but to my mind it's another example of how determined they are to see their customers totally happy. I know plenty of places where that wouldn't have happened, or not without an argument first. Thanks to Mark for the ride home.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Good news indeed. Nice to see some positive dealer reports. Hope all goes well for you.

Trevor


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Discover*

Hi

Glad this is all breing sorted.

R


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

That's great news, hopefully they will deliver and you will be a happy bunny.

Just one word of caution, once you have accepted an offer to repair, you have effectively given up the right to reject later.

Gerry


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Perhaps all good posts like this could be collated into a list and at the end of the year the dealer with the most good reports be awarded.

Motorhome Facts Customer Satisfaction of the Year Award.

Or something similarly sounding, in appreciation of their efforts in exceptional customer service.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Timotei

Glad you got it resolved to your liking, I for one think its the right way to proceed you also have 12 months warranty to get any other items resolved that rear their head.

Keep us all up to date, PM me if you don't get a resonse may miss you.

Have you read my post 'New Motorhome 3 Months On' in Motorhome Chit Chat, about my problems to date.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Per previous posts, the poor dealer is saddled with trying to resolve with a problem with something that was not built by themselves and appeared to approach it with the right attitude. I hope everything gets sorted and I hope that Discover are reading this thread to see how positively good customer service is viewed.

I also hope that Autotrail are reading this with an embarrassed look on their collective faces -it looks as though the whole thing should never have occured in the first place if there were enough effective quality checks at the factory.........


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

*Thanks all.*

Thanks all for your replies so far.

It is easy to moan when things go wrong, and easy to sit back and do nothing when things work in your favour.......I certainly believe it is important to post on this forum when we receive good service! I am still a relatively new member, but it is clear to me that the site as a whole, and the forums in particular, carry a lot of "clout" as far as dealers and manufacturers are concerned!

I have to admit that my decision to go for a Phantom pro-active tracker on the new vehicle was based in large part on their (I think it's Mark, sorry if I'm wrong) responses to posts on this site, and apparent desire to see happy customers who will keep coming back.

I know a number of manufacturers and dealers now monitor our posts, although I am not aware of having ever seen a representative of Autotrail posting here....please correct me and signpost me if i am wrong.

regards,

Timotei.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

You are a generous man.

You've paid out a shedload of money, been sold sub standard goods and now you agreed to do without your investment for ages, I guess, when that investment would cost you near £1K a week to hire at this time of the year.

Generous to a fault I think. 

35 mile taxi, pah, you should have gone away in a suitable loan vehicle.


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

A loan vehicle was offered, but both J9 and I agreed that we wanted our vehicle on the road in full working order. As we have not seen another make or model that fits our requirements so exactly, the opportunity to have one, in effect, made bespoke, was by far the best option. My confidence in autotrail to deliver a van without fault is, at least for now, shattered, whereas Discover give me reason to believe that they will deliver a fully functioning, fit for purpose vehicle which we can enjoy as we did our previous vehicle.

For now at least we believe we have made the best possible choice....but it is a tough one....hence the thread title!!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Discover*



GerryD said:


> That's great news, hopefully they will deliver and you will be a happy bunny.
> 
> Just one word of caution, once you have accepted an offer to repair, you have effectively given up the right to reject later.
> 
> Gerry


Hi

This may or may not be the case, but as far as I know, Discover offer a 30 day money back guarantee. I would however like to see any terms and conditions attached to this before I bought anything, based on the strength of the guarantee.

R


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Good news and hope it all gets sorted to your satisfaction..

I watched a program on TV recently about Bailey caravans. They "knock em" together in 4 hours...!! Hope Autotrail take a bit more time  
I see they used the old classic "friday vehicle"... What do the say, never buy a car made on a Monday or Friday...


----------

